# CAG Ohio Carp-In: Indian Lake Sept 15-17



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

*DATES:* 3PM 9-15 til 3PM 9-17, 2006 
*
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION: *

Check this link for Indian Lake Information 
Here's an overhead view to give you an idea of the layout. 
Click This Link for Ohio Fishing Regulations. 3 Day NonResident fishing license is $15, and can be purchased at local bait shops and online at the previous link. If you are planning to attend from out of state, drop me an email at [email protected] and I'll give you directions to the nearest shop. 


We will be fishing the Moundwood ramp area of Indian Lake on the SE side of the lake. This is a great area with shade trees, restrooms, picnic tables, grills, and most importantly, fish. Should make for a great fish-in. Phil Davenport will be running the event as I am scheduled to work the weekend. Let's hope for a great turnout!

If you need information, you can still contact me at 419-512-6644 or via email at [email protected]

A good place to book a room online is at http://www.worldweb.com Just do a search for Lakeview Ohio, Russells Point, Ohio or even Bellefontaine. You might try http://www.priceline.com for the same.



*Driving Directions:* (if any of these are inaccurate....PLEASE contact me ASAP)

From Columbus, Ohio: Head on route 33 West. You will see a sign pointing to the Moundwood Marina, turn right on TR 94 and go about 3/4 of a mile . You come to route 366, turn right, go 1/8 mile, turn left onto route 368. Moundwood Marina is one mile on the left.

If you need directions from any other part of the state, contact me and I will get you there. If you look at the "overhead view" link at the top of this page, there is a detailed map with roads on how to get to the Moundwood Ramp.

IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEMS OR QUESTIONS ON HOW TO GET THERE, GIVE ME A RING ON MY CELL AT 419-512-6644. We will guide you in the rest of the way!

Night fishing is authorized, and brolly type shelters are permitted as long as they are completely open on 1 side. Depending on parking areas, you may have a 100 yard walk to the fishing area. Be prepared to haul your gear if this is necessary. This is a 1st fish in for CAG at Indian Lake. Should be intersting to see what numbers of fish can be pulled to the bank in the weekend. I have fished the lake many times over for crappie and Saugeye, and can tell you first hand that the lake is loaded with carp.

If you have any questions or are interested in attending please... email me at [email protected] or contact me via cellphone at (419) 512-6644. If you can only attend for one day; that's fine. 

SEE YOU ON THE BANK....


----------

